# Waka



## saku69 (Feb 7, 2018)

I own the both the OG and the Stout. They are very similar in my opinion, but still noticeably different, both in appearance and handling, which should go as no surprise as all the Waka boats are based off the same kayak. At first glance they are very near the same length, with the OG being a lot more wide than the Stout. The lines on the OG are sharper/more defined, but I haven't noticed that on the water yet. If the OG has more rocker, it is very hard to notice. I find the Stout is a bit looser overall than the OG, both turning and in the stern. Hope this helps!


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

The Stout is the creeker, correct?...but how is it in bigger water?


----------



## saku69 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lol! You'll have to read the descriptions on the Waka USA and Waka international websites and come to your own conclusion on that one. Every Waka is made to be a creeker as they are all essentially a modified Tuna(blistick). But please share your findings!


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

So what was your intent in owning both the OG and the Stout?


----------



## ID Surfer (Nov 6, 2003)

I ended up with a stout. Have had it out 3 times and really, really like it so far. I've been on NF Payette 1000-1100. While not big water by ID standards, the stout did very well in a couple of the harder rapids (Jaws and Screamin' Left). It rides over things my remix would have been going through. It turns on a dime. It seems to be plenty fast if you put it on edge and drive. It surfs great! Just enough edge but still very forgiving in chaotic waves. Seems I've got much more precise control over the Stout when compared to the Remix. I personally think the Stout is going to be just fine in bigger water. I know it will be great on lower volume stuff. Hope this helps!


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

Old thread but some new video reviews up for OG from Alex Barham and Wade Harrison:


----------

